# Fishing report sargent, Mitchell's cut?



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

Anyone having any luck down there?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

Well the tides weren't in our favor, but we still were able to grind out a few....








































































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

More








































































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

And more








































































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

Last one









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

wow! quite the trip


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like y'all really put the smack down on them... Is that really Sargent? I have never seen the water look like that down there.


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, it was the matty side of Mitchell's cut

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice job by everyone!!! How do you get to Mitchell's cut and sargent from clute?


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

Come in from matagorda, and drive approx 30 mi
Down the beach. Lol at least I think it's called Mitchell's cut. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

Looking at the map, (didnt know where clute was) it looks like alot of back roads to get to sargent. Itll definitely be closer than all the way to matty and then up the beach. You'll need 4x4, I see people stuck there every time I go, lots of clay.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

Always go to Bryan Beach at MOB or Surf Side. Got 4 wheel drive and just looking for new place.


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

Never been, always wanted to. I dont like crowds, drunks, music, noise etc. Which is why I'm okay with driving that far down the beach. I go to south padre occasionally and drive 30 mi or so there as well. Great fishing there, I've always called it the port Mansfield landcut.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

We drive 4-1/2 hours to get to Clute (small town near Freeport) then to Bryan Beach. We don"t like crowds either. Can always find a spot to be by ourself on that beach. I think Sargent is a little to far. Will stick closer to Galveston and Boliver.


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

Where you coming from

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

We live in waco, it's a 4 hour drive to matagorda, then an hour or so up the beach for us

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

Ya'll drive about as far as we do to get to the gulf. We live in Jacksonville. (30 mile south of Tyler)


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

Right on

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2cScott (May 7, 2018)

*Creeper!*

Creeper,
I am also in Waco. I have fished Matty mostly but just started to try out Sargent. In fact, Im planning on going next week, if the rain % doesn't go up. We should get together sometime.

Scott 254-339-7335

Ps. Thank you for your posts, for sharing.


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

2cscott, sure thing. My work schedule is hectic right now, which is why it's been so long since Ive been down there. I'll hit you up sometime.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I live in College Station and make day trips out to surfside or matagorda alone all the time. Ive been to sargent once and caught a few bull reds which was fun but I didn't seem to do well finding bait and made it worse taht I dont have 4x. I bet it has been over 2 yrs since I have caught a slot red! I find trout every now and again but never the slot reds.


----------



## creeper (May 11, 2010)

It takes time to learn what to look for. Some of the fellas on here have helped me out tremendously without ever even meeting them. Sharkchum especially. Look into some of his posts, check out his leader sections, and what to look for on the beach as far as structure. I wont do it justice so I wont waste your time lol. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

*Illbethere*

Sharkchum yes he knows the most


----------

